# Who's going to Howloween?



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 26, 2007)

Just curious as to who plans on going?

There's a site, http://www.howloween.org/ which currently is useless, but I'm planning on attending (since I live about 20 minutes from the hotel) should everything work out.

First furcon... but it's local, so it'll be nice. Who else plans on goin?


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Mar 26, 2007)

Id really like to go, its 4 hours away from me and would be my first con of any sort, but it looks fun! The only problem is is that it'll be my sons first "real" halloween and i'd like to take him tick or treating (he'll be two, i dont want to miss it!) but it dosnt seem to be right on haloween so it should be all good.


----------

